# Team Take Em- THANKS JOE!!!! :D



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

I recently ordered several Mini Z zinger wingers from Joe at Team Take Em and WOW what service!!!! He was a super nice guy, was willing to work with me since I was ordering several wingers, kept in touch when he had supply issues and kept his word to get my order out FIRST THING when he had them in. Not only that, he shipped them to me in 2 days!! I CANNOT say enough good things about him!!!  I have already recommended him to friends and would recommend him to anyone looking to buy equipment. THIS IS THE BEST EXAMPLE OF CUSTOMER SERVICE I HAVE SEEN IN THIS BUSINESS!!!  Several other companies could learn from him (not naming names but I'm sure we can all imagine some that I may be talking about.... )

THANKS SO MUCH JOE!!!! My wingers work GREAT and I am VERY pleased with them!!! I will be a lifelong "Team Take Em" customer!!


----------



## Lee Nelson (Jan 4, 2008)

Joe is a real class act. I always look forward to dealing with him.


----------



## Darin Westphal (Feb 24, 2005)

I'll concur! I've ordered two wingers from Joe and he's been great with returning my phone calls and the wingers have both gotten to me on the 3rd or 4th business day after placing the order. I've been very pleased!


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank you all.


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

I ordered a few things from him earlier this month. Got them in 2 or 3 days... great job Joe!


----------



## Sean Barbey (Aug 19, 2003)

I order 100 bumpers from Joe last spring. Great service!!! Lost my receipt at tax time, Joe sent another one. 
Thanks Joe,
Sean


----------



## Lee Nelson (Jan 4, 2008)

I ordered a Zinger Winger yesterday. UPS had it on my front porch in less than 24 hrs!! How's that for service! Thanks again, Joe!


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Lee Nelson said:


> I ordered a Zinger Winger yesterday. UPS had it on my front porch in less than 24 hrs!! How's that for service! Thanks again, Joe!


I take it the check didn`t bounce,haaaa haaaa!


----------



## Lee Nelson (Jan 4, 2008)

Chase bank actually called me to verify the activity on my debit card, Jim. Hehe! The rest will be put away for stud fees, whenever she decides she's ready.


----------

